
Ask HN: Pros and cons of becoming a US citizen? - simonebrunozzi
I have been living in the US for a few years now, and am eligible to obtain US citizenship (I&#x27;m originally from Italy). I am pondering this option, and I would love some perspective from other people that have been in the same situation.<p>The main reason why I am hesitant is that we might decide to go back to Europe eventually, and US citizenship brings a number of obligations with it, including in relation to taxes.<p>Any help or suggestion is appreciated. Thanks HN!
======
alasdair_
I became a US citizen when I realized how easily I could be deported as a
green card holder. All it would take would be getting into a fight where the
blame was ambiguous or something equally unlikely yet possible.

If you have children in the US it seems especially important to ensure you
cannot be deported.

I’m from the UK and can have dual nationality - some countries cannot and if
this is the case I would think about the option more carefully.

You say “we” - if your spouse is a US citizen then you likely want to file
taxes jointly anyway, even if you are not one, so this may also be a factor.

Other benefits: easier entry to the us through customs (they HAVE to let you
in), access to foreign embassies, potential security clearance, access to
certain jobs that are nationals only, voting rights, reduced friction when
applying for some jobs, no need to be at the constant mercy of the INS -
important if you feel like being involved in political activism, gun rights -
some states only allow citizens to access firearms.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Thanks for your reply! "we": my Italian wife :)

INS [0]: in what sense you are at the constant mercy of it?

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Immigration_and_Naturalization...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Immigration_and_Naturalization_Service)

